# New chest eze laws???



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just been trying to buy some chest eze on amazon and there's a limit of 1 pack of 9 per order.

anybody have any other ideas on how I could get chest eze online since I want about 5 packs not 1


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Order 5 times?


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

not a new law it was always one pack at a time but now its just being enforced. could only ever get 1 pack at a time at any reputable pharmacy


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Order 5 times?


I could do that but with delivery to ireland it's gonna cost me a 10er a pack.... I only ordered last month and was able to get 4 packs no problem ffs


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

not a new law, your "limited" even when doing a grocery shop online if buying paracetamol or ibuprofen

Just go around a few different chemists


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

They don't sell it in ireland.... I'm ****ed lol


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered 3 packs which came today off amazon, buyer name NHL Pharmacy.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Noble78 said:


> I ordered 3 packs which came today off amazon, buyer name NHL Pharmacy.


Is it just me or is there no Chesteze on Amazon anymore? Even had a look at NHL Pharmacy and can't see it either


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy memories of walking into the village pharmacy and clearing the shelf of the stuff, with the bimbo behind the counter not having a clue... ahhh those were the days.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Is it just me or is there no Chesteze on Amazon anymore? Even had a look at NHL Pharmacy and can't see it either


Ive just gone into the amazon account to see my order history, when i click the link for the chest-eze the web page is no longer available. Looks like they have stopped selling the, i literally got my order this morning.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I ordered 4 packs from amazon last week, they came no problem, i think it depends on who you order from on their site

Bought mine from NHL Pharmacy


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

breaking bad... its coming lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DODO-DO-DO-CHESTEZE-4-PACKS-9s-TOTAL-36-TABLETS-PILLS-ECA-EPH-STACK-/201039659577?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2ecee5c239

That any good ?


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

hmm, this isnt good news lol I used to get mine all the time from amazon


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

£25!!! My local pharmacy has them for around £3 I just pop in regularly like every 2 weeks and buy a pack.


----------



## Miles1878 (Feb 20, 2014)

It's the same with paracetamol or anything ffs

Hardly worth a thread is it


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.pharmacyfirst.co.uk//medicines/do-do-chesteze-9-tablets/prod_2247.html?

Bought from here before ... might be worth stocking up!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Its not hard to find somewhere to sell ephidrine/speed/crystal meth etc


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Google Kaizen Ephedrine - job done.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

Noble78 said:


> Ive just gone into the amazon account to see my order history, when i click the link for the chest-eze the web page is no longer available. Looks like they have stopped selling the, i literally got my order this morning.


I emailed the company and they are saying they still stock it but its definitely not on there store, replied back so waiting to here back.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

I received my order a couple of weeks ago from amazon.

Just checked again and they're no longer for sale.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

I got this from the -

Sorry, this is not available on sale on Amazon as they have banned all p-line purchasing

Not sure what this p-line purchasing means tbh.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Happy memories of walking into the village pharmacy and clearing the shelf of the stuff, with the bimbo behind the counter not having a clue... ahhh those were the days.


Have i missed something what does it do?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Have i missed something what does it do?


18mg of pharma ephedrine in each tab


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

rfclee said:


> I got this from the -
> 
> Sorry, this is not available on sale on Amazon as they have banned all p-line purchasing
> 
> Not sure what this p-line purchasing means tbh.


Pharmacy only drugs


----------



## chilliman (Feb 23, 2014)

yes amazon not selling dodo anymore! I see this on Ebay but seems expensive!!! £19 for 4 packs.....but due to restrictions on how many pharmacies can sell this makes it very difficult to obtain bulk qtys via online pharmacies and get fed up of filling out forms... Pain!!!!!

well ebay seems the best route for bulk... with no questions asked and no forms!


----------

